#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] 正式代理宣傳-獸人格鬥遊戲DragonBlast&最新情報（1/12/2010）

## 黑獅

狼版部落格同時做出更新




***************************
遊戲主頁：http://urakata.org
體驗版下載頁面: http://urakata.org/download.htm


1/12/2010最新情報:
關與非DirectX最新版而無法啟動遊戲的問題， 和製作人在部落格上公開的一樣， 是他調整程序時的疏忽造成的。 應該已經修復了，不過不能完全肯定是否存在其他電腦仍然出現類似問題。
制作人希望如果任何人發現任何類似問題，都請盡快報告。

非正式情報：昨日下午，制作人有說過要做新3D Model的事...





關與cm75版本：
故事模式正式開放。制品版於12/31/09晚間開始可以更新。
cm75和更舊版本的制品版的升級，無法升級，升級後造成的錯誤等，已經開放修正補丁的下載。

http://urakata.org/DragonBlastPatch.zip

不保證此補丁對體驗版會造成什麽影響，但是如果實際這樣做了然後出現問題的話也請一並報告。

***************************


***************************
以下介紹, 圖片的應用均獲得了製作人的許可
利用範圍目前只限制與*狼之樂園*之內(我沒有打算親自在外宣傳)
如有想要轉貼者請留下轉貼者的名字, 以及要轉貼去的網站, 論壇, 或者部落格的URL和該站的名字
我會代替向Urakata-san說明.

注意: 轉貼時請將全文轉貼, 並請留下是從狼之樂園轉載的訊息
***************************




*Soul Gainer外傳 - Dragon Blast*






*製作人參與的Circle情報：*

CM 75, 76, 77 參與確定
*製作人參與的Circle(サークル):* 
竜茶屋 
*參與作品:* 
Dragon Blast (簡稱DB，DraBla）
*主題:*
獸人3D Online格鬥



*動作環境：*



*故事：*

對玩過過去的Soul Gainer體驗版的人或許都很熟悉的【街道】
本故事就是在同一個世界裏，在這個街道裏發生的一個【物語】。

Dragon Blast，那是在這個街道裏每一定時間開催的格鬥大會的名字。



四年前的Dragon Blast決勝之後的第二天， 
【街道】的一個地區的居民在一夜之間全部失蹤了。
當時的異變雖然給被留下來的人們很多的悲傷和驚慌，
但是四年的歲月，讓所有人再次取回平靜的生活也是足夠的時間了。

今年，在次地再次開催的Dragon Blast大會裏，
有的劍客爲了病臥在床的青梅竹馬...
有的鬥士爲了照亮孤兒們的未來...
各自爲了自己想要保護的人們而戰。

但是，到現在還沒有人知道，
在四年前的事件中唯一的幸存者也參與了這個大會的事...



*遊戲特征：*


*四種職業設定:*
本屬於Soul Gainer內的職業設定被應用到了格鬥遊戲上，給每一個角色都帶來了不同的變化。





*ゲイナー(Gainer):* 
所謂戰士，爲想要得到手的願望而奮鬥的人們。
職業特征：
猛攻性。帶有無敵時間的Shield Counter，完全強化技能的EX必殺技追加，以及空中防禦能力。實屬萬能。

*ローグ(Rogue):*
隱身暗處，爲了目的而把自身的體能強化到極限。
職業特征：
連擊性，將敵人從一擊打上空中的攻擊，在空中的二段跳躍，加上幾乎能取消所有攻擊動作而追加攻擊的追咬。機動力最高。

*ソーサラー(Soccerer):*
漂浮的魔力，將非自然的能力操縱於手。
職業特征：
多用性，四種屬性，六個魔法，空中沖刺可能，從自然攝取魔力增加必殺技槽的能力，以及以防禦取消敵人攻擊的死活。地面的半飛行沖刺也給魔法師帶來了強大的機動能力。魔法的運用方式，連擊，追擊，一擊必殺，由你決定。

*ノーヴィス(Novice):*
不忘初心，讓世界的一切都變得如此新奇。
職業特征：
簡用性，將所有必殺技的操作完全簡化，無視操作的自動防禦，把所有角色的技能掌握在手。


詳細的操作：




*覺醒:*

除了個別角色的特性，普通角色只要HP下降到了一定程度，便會在HP欄下方出現_覺醒準備完了_的提示。






覺醒動作中，會彈開周邊的對手。

同時一部分角色在覺醒後的Lv3必殺技的動作有所更改，動作和打擊度不同。根據所有角色的覺醒後屬性的不一樣，會獲得一定的能力，更或者技能威力加強。
共有的是覺醒後的必殺技威力上升，以及覺醒中唯一一次的，消耗覺醒狀態所使用的最終奧義(↓↓+AB）



*網絡對戰：*

從目錄中選擇Online。（遊戲啓動時，程序會嘗試鏈接到網絡上去。如果防火牆沒有阻止便能正常使用這個項目）


Online的目錄：



在這裏可以進入房間列表，選擇建立房間或者參與其他玩家的對戰。
可以看到簡易BBS，在BBS留言。如果正常連接到了聊天服的話，按下Enter可以進入對話模式。
此目錄同時可以看到遊戲給予分數的實績



這裏所獲得的分數可以到特典購入的目錄購入角色的第二種服裝，新角色，音樂試聽（Extra）
（舊圖：）




進入房間列表後，選中空白的房間空格可以打開建立房間的目錄：


第一行是房間的名字，最大長度六文字
第二行是模式，對戰對手無限制，或者【身內限定】，意思就是你在等你指定的對手入室。
第三行可以設定是否有密碼
而第四行就是在設定有密碼的時候，該房間的密碼了。
第五行通常不需要設定
完成後選擇最下面的選項建立房間。

*!!注意：*
日本玩家通常會互相打招呼和聊天，爲此，如果要在網上對戰，請一定在建立房間時把名字寫成*wolfbbs*
模式指定就代表你是等人對戰還是有指名對戰，爲了不讓其他日本玩家亂入，請設定密碼！
如果是隨便等人的話，密碼和房間名一致爲*wolfbbs*
但是盡可能的請事先邀請好來對戰。
如果有不少人在聊天，請不要在聊天模式中發言。
不是所有人都理解英文，也不要用中文聊天。所以請不要造成他人的困擾是絕對條件！

*名字設定：*

請在【紅色】的區域內用【英文】或者【日文】寫上自己的名字，注意右邊的紅色區域必須是英文。請不要以爲繁體中文就一定能顯示。

同時請在【黃色】區域內寫上Wolfbbs。方便相互認知。
我答應負責的範圍是名字上帶有標簽寫著【Wolfbbs】的成員，請注意了！
完成後請點上方的【Save】，保存修改。





進入對戰等待畫面後，可以按下弱攻擊鍵開始練習模式，或者強攻擊鍵/ESC鍵退出。 如果在退出房間後，每次建立房間會被自動退出，請重新啓動遊戲。



有人進入房間對戰，選擇地圖前後會出現這樣的選項，要求選擇數字。
這個是Delay（遲緩）值，如果和連接對象的Ping太高，可以用此值讓遊戲做出修正。通常這個數值會被自動調整爲最合適的數值，請盡可能不要更換。



*角色操作:*

請參考
http://urakata.org/new_char.html










因爲沒有獲得擅自修改圖片做翻譯的權限
其他以圖片爲主的說明暫時沒有。

時間問題有幾個還沒介紹的模式也存在。如有需求請直接發問。

作爲宣傳代理，我會負責從這邊（中文界）收到的Bug情報的綜合報告，以及解答。

如過此貼不被刪除，可回帖，可以到我的狼版部落格裏回帖。

如果是看到此介紹的轉載者，可用Email直接聯係我
黑獅:
bowblack@wolfbbs.net












附加：
去年秋季，制作人Urakata-san用自己的遊戲開的最大的玩笑

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c6CIP_bCaTU&hl=ja_JP&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c6CIP_bCaTU&hl=ja_JP&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

----------


## J.C.

介紹如此詳細 遊戲本身也很有趣的樣子 為什麼要刪呢? ^^;
已經幫黑獅置頂此主題了
雖然不清楚這遊戲跟製作團隊部分 不過原創自制的獸人遊戲一定要多支持
希望之後看到關於獸人角色的介紹部份跟圖片

藉此也要宣導會員 不隨便轉貼 尊重製作團隊 參與日本遊戲要多注意日本方面環境跟禮貌的這種風氣
也謝謝黑獅為這遊戲的付出~

----------


## 黑獅

> 介紹如此詳細 遊戲本身也很有趣的樣子 為什麼要刪呢? ^^;
> 已經幫黑獅置頂此主題了
> 雖然不清楚這遊戲跟製作團隊部分 不過原創自制的獸人遊戲一定要多支持
> 希望之後看到關於獸人角色的介紹部份跟圖片
> 
> 藉此也要宣導會員 不隨便轉貼 尊重製作團隊 參與日本遊戲要多注意日本方面環境跟禮貌的這種風氣
> 也謝謝黑獅為這遊戲的付出~



多謝幫忙 >置頂

製作團隊方面, 和他目前在遊戲裡面更開的Staff目錄差不多
只是在製作上, 除了音樂之外都是Urakata-san一個人擔當

至於竜茶屋, 有沒有其他人誤會我是不知道
但是這個*[竜茶屋]*是Comic Market(漫展)出場所用的團體名.
Urakata-san也只是竜茶屋的一員而已.


獸人介紹...再找時間更新吧
我想找製作人詢問一下他有沒有更方便我用來宣傳的圖

----------


## 黑獅

> 多謝幫忙 >置頂
> 
> 製作團隊方面, 和他目前在遊戲裡面更開的Staff目錄差不多
> 只是在製作上, 除了音樂之外都是Urakata-san一個人擔當
> 
> 至於竜茶屋, 有沒有其他人誤會我是不知道
> 但是這個*[竜茶屋]*是Comic Market(漫展)出場所用的團體名.
> Urakata-san也只是竜茶屋的一員而已.
> 
> ...



情報更新， 根據制作人的說明
雖然不是整個制作組，但是龍茶屋的成員的確參與DragonBlast的遊戲測試和提供建議。 
所以說龍茶屋是制作組的一部分並不爲過。但是參與Debugging和其他部分的，包括負責BGM的白島桑，並不是全員都是龍茶屋的一員。

舉個例子。
如果我沒有任何作品需要制作人幫我辦理，（我做的遊戲帶有成人向內容，負責對象外。）比如，宣傳，更或者拿去漫展等。
我並沒有幹涉也沒有加入【龍茶屋】。
但是，我個人卻有參與Debugging（測試）。

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

如果可以的話，希望在這邊提供正式版，不行的話就算了。

除了要用日文軟體開其他沒有什麼太大的問題，還有我們遇到過吧？

我用的ID是Gulimeng，Jhoudi.Gulimeng

----------


## 黑獅

> 如果可以的話，希望在這邊提供正式版，不行的話就算了。
> 
> 除了要用日文軟體開其他沒有什麼太大的問題，還有我們遇到過吧？
> 
> 我用的ID是Gulimeng，Jhoudi.Gulimeng



沒有獲得制作人準許之前，我不提供正式版的軟件。
但是，如果有其他人在其他地方找到了正式版的下載，他有說不介意我轉載到這邊的宣傳上來。


還有，我不確定我看到過你的名字。
或許當初你並沒有做好設定。要注意，保存設定修改後才能起效。（點上方的Save）

我建立房間時不會限定成Wolfbbs房間
因爲我有日文圈的交流。看到我了隨時歡迎亂入。除非我的模式寫著【身內限定】

----------


## 黑獅

以私下確認， DragonBlast裏將會登場新角色，包括他們的故事模式。

角色貌似是來自叫做虎茶屋的...社群？網站？

目前正在忙著這方面的制作，同時制作人在向所有虎茶屋的人獲取正式使用的許可。

新角色人數不知。以確認的3D模型只有一個虎族的少年。

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

官方的補丁解壓縮會發生錯誤。(請看圖片)

還有與別人對戰時會發生打完密碼對話框會跑出來......(請看圖片)

不知道其他獸是否有這種問題？

----------


## 黑獅

請使用支持斷點下載的下載器重新下載補丁，比如Flashget等
保證下載文件的完整性，然後再次嘗試。
截圖中的文件檢查過後，沒有發現不可解壓縮的文字節，請同時保證解壓縮時該遊戲的所有文件都不處在使用狀態下。

該補丁是讓c75版本的制品版遊戲整體跳躍成能對應目前遊戲版本而做的，也就是說該補丁並不是最新的升級補丁
解壓縮中無法建立的文件是角色資料的文件，如果只是如此的話
遊戲的正常更新應該不會存在問題，無法正確更新的文件有可能因此補全。

點開Booster.exe後，請等待Update Check End, 和 Update No Necessary 出現。

目前遊戲中的聊天功能以被關閉
輸入密碼時可以注意自己按了多少次回車鍵。
另外，聊天狀態下再按一次回車鍵應該會取消聊天，不知是否無效。
也可嘗試Esc。

如果仍然會發生問題，我或許需要找人親自測試後才能詳細報告給制作人。


PS:對方的名字處於無設定下

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

聊天的問題是因為按了ENTER沒有反應ESC也是沒有反應的狀態我才提出來的。

補丁部分遊戲可以正常開啟是沒有問題的。

----------


## 黑獅

密碼的這個問題過去出現過，按理說應該修好了的...

可以的話請現在在Online開啓wolfbbs的密碼房間，我想測試看看我的版本是否有問題。

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

是打密碼進入的會有問題。

----------


## 黑獅

> 是打密碼進入的會有問題。


開房者什麽都看不到...
請開房讓我進入看看。

----------


## 黑獅

Bug確認。

看來的確是以前的Bug沒有修好。
如果有約好人的話，暫時請不使用密碼進行遊戲吧。
等制作人說修好了以後我會再報告。

謝謝合作。

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

玩家抓BUG回報是很合理的事情。

配合製作者也是我們玩家該有的禮貌。

斷點下載的軟體不知道迅雷可不可以？

----------


## 黑獅

> 斷點下載的軟體不知道迅雷可不可以？


能將下載中的文件停止，或者暫停，然後能夠隨時重新開始的下載軟件都是支持斷點下載的。
迅雷，Flashget，和其他一些比較有名的下載器通常都支持。
很稀少的還有些不支持的下載器出現...不過基本都是無更新了的舊程序。

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

全部共8隻角色?
還是有隱角?

感覺還滿好玩的^^

----------


## 黑獅

> 全部共8隻角色?
> 還是有隱角?
> 
> 感覺還滿好玩的^^


體驗版只能用半數
總共八只角色
目前沒有公開和被規定爲“無法”使用的角色有兩個
其中應該只有一個被導入了遊戲之中。該角色因爲版權問題暫時無法公開。
制作人正在向角色的所有者申請正式的試用版權，因爲想要同樣制作該角色的故事模式。

另外，虎茶屋的兩個角色應該正在制作中。

----------


## 洛思緹

報告黑獅：

遊戲安裝到"voice"的部份就強制關掉了，怎麼回事OAO

敝獸還重新下載過一次阿QAQ

----------


## 黑獅

> 報告黑獅：
> 
> 遊戲安裝到"voice"的部份就強制關掉了，怎麼回事OAO
> 
> 敝獸還重新下載過一次阿QAQ



安裝？
請詳細說明安裝文件的來源和版本。
以及您使用的係統，和安裝方法。
如果可以的話希望獲得更詳細的文件地址。
比如是哪一個資料夾下的Voice。

----------


## 洛思緹

To黑獅

檔案來源就是本篇文第一頁的載點啊OAO

檔案安裝到：CHAR_gaou\voice    xxxxxxxx(x為亂碼)

聽說好像要下載專門開日文的軟體？

----------


## 黑獅

> To黑獅
> 
> 檔案來源就是本篇文第一頁的載點啊OAO
> 
> 檔案安裝到：CHAR_gaou\voice    xxxxxxxx(x為亂碼)
> 
> 聽說好像要下載專門開日文的軟體？



gaou的音源文件中我沒看到亂碼的名字...奇怪了。
通常，安裝時需使用MicrosoftAppLocale來解決語言的問題。

這個程序麻煩你自己找了。
同樣類似的教程應該都可以找得到，而且十分簡單。

----------


## aa159656tw

我問一下為什麼我開此遊戲 都會發生.... 錯誤

----------


## 黑獅

恩？這個是哪一個版本的？
中文系統運行時有常見的幾個問題，首先系統語言設定必須該，通常Win7和8最常見。其他比如管理員權限運行遊戲偶爾會幫助到。
外加還有設定Unicode以外的程序使用的語言變成日文等等。
現在我只知道你有出錯，但是不知道是什麼環境。而且看起來也不像是常有問題...外加我也不是寫程序的，對錯誤提示上的我也看不懂。
請寫詳細一點。

----------


## aa159656tw

xp版本 開起前面很正常 到出現一個視窗 視窗開完就馬上出現錯誤

----------


## aa159656tw

那是否要...拍成影片開起給你看?? 我家沒有用成日語語系我不會用... 可以順便教我一下嗎? 一定要用日語開啟??

----------

